# Draw knife for peeling/shaping logs



## PA452 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a draw knife for peeling/shaping logs. I plan to use a bark spud for the bulk of the peeling, but want the draw knife for shaping and cleaning things up. 

This is the first time I've tried this. The purpose is to prep a replacement log for a cabin. 

Right now I'm looking at the Barr large (12") draw knife. Based on what I've read, it seems like a good choice for this task. I am curious though, the Barr seems to use a much wider (edge to back) blade than most draw knives I see out there. Does this offer any advantage or disadvantage over the more typical sized draw knives? 

Thanks


----------

